# Общий раздел > Новости, факты и мнения > Интересно знать >  10 фактов которые вы не знали о бананах.

## Irina

*10 фактов которые вы не знали о бананах.*

Поджарить с солью и перцем и подать горячими к острому мясу... Как вы думаете, о чем идет речь? Оказывается, о бананах. Перед вами 10 фактов, которые вы не знали о бананах.

1. Банан – это ягода. Банановое растение – крупнейшее растение, не имеющее твердого ствола. Стебель банановой травы иногда достигает 10 метров в высоту, и 40 сантиметров в диаметре. На одном таком стебельке висит как правило по 300 плодов общим весом 500 кг.

2. Первым президентом Зимбабве был Канаан Банана.

3. Бананы бывают не только желтые, но и красные. У красных более нежная мякоть, и перевозку они не переносят. Сейшельский остров МАО – единственное место в мире, где растут золотые, красные и черные бананы. Местные жители их, конечно, едят: это гарнир, который подают к омарам и моллюскам.

4. В бананах содержится больше витамина В6, чем в других фруктах. Известно, что этот витамин несет ответственность за хорошее настроение.

5. По весу урожай бананов составляет второй по величине урожай в мире, опережая виноград на третьем месте, и уступая первое место апельсинам.

6. Индия и Бразилия производят больше бананов, чем любая другая страна в мире.

7. Бананы почти в полтора раза питательней картошки, а в сушеных бананах в пять раз больше калорий чем в сырых. В одном банане содержится до 300 мг калия, который помогает бороться с повышенным давлением и укрепляет сердечную мышцу. Каждому из нас в сутки требуется 3 или 4 г калия.

8. Майт Лепик из Эстонии победил в первом в мире соревновании по поеданию бананов на скорость. Ему удалось съесть 10 бананов за 3 минуты. Его секрет был в поглощении бананов вместе с кожурой - так он сэкономил время.

9. По латински банан называется "musa sapientum", что означает "фрукт мудрого человека".

10. Мировой рекорд по поглощению бананов за 1 час - 81 банан.

И ещё о бананах:
Банан – плоды многолетнего травянистого растения семейства банановых. Культивируется с IV века до н.э.

Родом из Южной Индии, бананы выращиваются уже около 3000 лет, но в Европе до 20 века они считались роскошью. Теперь бананы импортируются из многих стран. Перевозятся они зелеными и доводятся до зрелости при комнатной температуре.

В мякоти плодов банана содержится много сахарозы, витаминов С, В1, В2, РР, Е, каротина, ферментов, микроэлементов (особенно калия); имеются органические кислоты (преобладает яблочная), клетчатка, эфирное масло, крахмал.

В домашней кулинарии бананы десертных сортов употребляют в основном в сыром виде. Кроме того, они идут на изготовление вина, пива, уксуса, мармелада, конфитюра, мороженого. Очищая кожуру, снимайте также все белые нити.

Покупая бананы, как и другие фрукты, смотрите, чтобы на кожуре не было пятен, их можно покупать недозревшими и они дозреют дома. Никогда не храните бананы в холодильнике, так как они чернеют при низких температурах.

----------


## Sanych

> Бананы бывают не только желтые, но и красные. У красных более нежная мякоть, и перевозку они не переносят. Сейшельский остров МАО – единственное место в мире, где растут золотые, красные и черные бананы. Местные жители их, конечно, едят: это гарнир, который подают к омарам и моллюскам.


Это точно не знали

----------


## Sanych

А ещё в банановый лист если завернуть и хорошо прогреть, то лист оказывается не горит, но выпускает очень ароматное масло, которое прекрасно насыщает пищу.

----------

